# Skybean's LONDON



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Enjoy.


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































I followed the advice posted in this forum for sightseeing. The following sites offered good photo taking vantage points of the city. 

River Thames Cruise
London Eye
St. Paul's Cathedral
Greenwich Observatory


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

haha, great, looking good


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice pics.Hope you had a great time.


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

Excellent photos.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Excellent shots , London looks either old and modern !


----------



## Manuel (Sep 11, 2002)

Super pics, very sharp and nice angles.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Did you get a new camera? Looks so sharp.


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

professional shots.:cheers:


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> Very nice pics.Hope you had a great time.


London was fun. But too bad I visited during the transit strike! The only running tubes were packed with people!




hkskyline said:


> Did you get a new camera? Looks so sharp.


No, it's the same camera. 

Thanks for your comments everyone!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Smashing pics!


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

Really good pictures Skybean, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

I love this picture,
for me the 'perfect shot'!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Thx


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

You do a good job of capturing London's incredible urban variety. kay:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

The best photos I've seen form London!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Fabulous pictures. London is quite a city as always.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow great pics!


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

I love the mix of modern and old, don't y'all?!!


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

kevin_wk said:


> I love the mix of modern and old, don't y'all?!!


Depends which modern structures are you referring to. The "modernist" relics from the 60s are terrible; the architects who designed them should have been summarily executed for the crime. However, the more recent developments, such as those in CW and the City, are very nice. I can't wait to see the completion of new skyline that is emerging out of the City.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful.


----------

